# How come some dont know of Choas?



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

I Been reading the Horus Heresy series, and Im on Legion right now, already reading the other 6 first ones. I have notice that in some books. Like Fulgrim and False Gods, that those legions know nothin of Chaos. But in Legion, and DofA they give reference to Chaos as they know what it is. How come some legions do and some dont know about Chaos?


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Most likely some know because they seemed, to Horus, likely to support Chaos. The other ones he probably just needed for their extra firepower and numbers. How do you start a thread? Thanks.


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

Before even the Heresy started taking plot. Some of these Legions were talking about Chaos. And Some Legions knew nothin of it..

JAMOB- look for the new thread tab atop of all the threads


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you +rep
Why do you think the legions that knew nothing of chaos joined Horus?


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

The emperor wanted to keep chaos a secret from mankind forever, I guess figured if you don't know about something, you can't be corrupted by it? How wrong he was. I'd figure that once he built the imperial webway and mankind stopped it reliance on warp travel that chaos would weaken significantly and thus would never be a real problem for the imperium at all. And if that came true then that fact he'd kept it a secret would have been the ultimate insult to victory. Beating an enemy without your troops even knowing it existed. But as we know, events did not unfold this way. I'd love to get into more detail but I'm typing on my iPhone and I think that's the gist of it. So in conclusion, they didn't know about chaos because the emperor didn't want them (or mankind) to know. Reason why are outlined above.

DSM


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

Im reading Legion now, and in the first chapter Alpharius is tellin Bronzi that the planet was corrupted by Chaos. DofA they say the Beast of Caliban are corrupted by Chaos.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

some of the legions found/stubbled upon chaos of their own accord during the Great Crusade.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah as BS says, i think the Big E wanted the general consensus to be that th majority of the imperium shouldnt know about chaos. People would get curious and in some cases flock to the Big 4 maybe.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

All the Legions Astartes were aware that _'creatures'_ infested the warp and that the warp was a dangerous and on occasion corruptive (note Horus' words to Loken following the Whisperheads incident) realm. But that was literally all they knew (apart from Magnus), and this they had probably learnt for themselves (as _Brother Subtle_ said). The Emperor didn't want any knowledge of chaos to be widespread or anyone truly informed of it's nature.

As for the actual terminology, some Primarchs may have stumbled across the term _'chaos'_ to describe the warp and/or such creatures that inhabit it during the Great Crusade (remember from _The First Heretic_ that the majority of human faiths and cultures across the galaxy had some basis in chaos), so merely adopted it themselves.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

You see if you look into post heresy times as well they still do this anytime a person is exposed to chaos the inquisition has their mind wiped. Alos the Imperium belives ignorence is bliss but this a double edge sword since if people aren't aware of this then the 4 can come in the guise as many diffrent faiths such as in soul drinkers when the architect of fate was being used in refrence to the emporor. Even many SM chapters are ketp outside the loop and the only ones awrae of Chaos are those within the high ranks of the chapter. If you read 'The Inquisition War' There is Imp. Fist Srg. that was help captive by the powers of Tzeench and was allowed to remember this event due to him not being corrupted by it.


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

thanks guys... The Inquisition War. Im gonna have to read that.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> All the Legions Astartes were aware that _'creatures'_ infested the warp and that the warp was a dangerous and on occasion corruptive (note Horus' words to Loken following the Whisperheads incident) realm. But that was literally all they knew (apart from Magnus), and this they had probably learnt for themselves (as _Brother Subtle_ said). The Emperor didn't want any knowledge of chaos to be widespread or anyone truly informed of it's nature.
> 
> As for the actual terminology, some Primarchs may have stumbled across the term _'chaos'_ to describe the warp and/or such creatures that inhabit it during the Great Crusade (remember from _The First Heretic_ that the majority of human faiths and cultures across the galaxy had some basis in chaos), so merely adopted it themselves.


I think its in the end of Horus Rising when Luna Wolves stumbles upon the highly evolved race that sees Chaos as a thing and Loken is told the hints of Chaos for the first time.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

i wanna say thats the part where they call kaos or something like that


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

DeathGuardGarro said:


> thanks guys... The Inquisition War. Im gonna have to read that.


For the love of jesus dont, its a crap set of books!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

World Eater XII said:


> For the love of jesus dont, its a crap set of books!


Although apparently _Draco_ is quite good (havn't read it myself yet, just another book on my shelf waiting to be read!) - as long as you ignore the subsequent novels, that's what i've heard anyway.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

It's an alright set of books, very well written it just sadly falls into the pit of being written before the modern fluff was set in stone (case in point- a squat is one of the main characters).

It's not a book I'd read again as it's too wordy, not that I dislike 'wordy' books per say but the author seems to use a more adult vocabulary just because he can rather than because it works for the book.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

World Eater XII said:


> For the love of jesus dont, its a crap set of books!


Its not crap set of books, first part is quite good but it clearly goes little downhill on its sequels. I think though that its quite heavy on reader though, Ian Watson uses words and things that many other authors dont use if you know what i mean. And he can ride some adult things too, theres this Thousand Sons scene that is really disturbing. 

These books were written at time when when whole WH40k worlds were darkest and most depressing and it shows. Only lately this gothic darkness has been coming back in few books of BL arsenal.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Ok yes the first book is fine but 2 of 3 books that are bad count as a shit series!


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

honestly i think it was one of the best set ive ever read. i once gave my buddy these books since he was this sci fi nut. he didnt know jack about about 40k never even seen the models. he came back astonished on how well written they were. this friend of mine is an avid reader of some of the most intelligently written sci fi stuff you would ever read i cant even name some the weird shit he reads. since then he cant stop reading black library. his only complaint was how the story ended which i agree is a lil wacky but it was definately where you could see this ending i always wanted to see what was to come of the marine and the squat in the end since they were kinda left just chillin in the web way in the end. yes ronin was right this was written back when GW wasnt actually focused on nabbing the younger audiences. to me it was everything 40k was about. only thing i was a lil trully confused about was when they wore the thousand son armour i thought you couldn't actually remove the armour since it was sealed shut.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

POint exactly, the fluff in that book is somewhat..exotic by most standards, like the Big E having a nice cup o tea with him...


----------

